
Mark Zuckerberg and Yuval Noah Harari in Conversation - tieistoowhite
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Boj9eD0Wug8
======
kodz4
hmm...Mark Z stood his ground well enough. Didn't expect that. Long way to go
to work all this stuff out, but there is some depth to some of the things he
is saying. Not just typical corporate denial/defense I am used to seeing.
Yuval Harari did a good job. Non-judgemental and just putting the dangers on
the table.

